# 1&1 vor Vertragsende raus?



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute,
bin gerade drauf und dran meinen 1&1-Vertrag zu kündigen und zu wechseln, da ich bei dem neuen Anbieter für doppelten Speed 15€ weniger bezahlen würde (12 Monate, danach 10€ mehr und trotzdem noch billiger fürs doppelte).
Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage (nachdem ich mir die AGB's durchgelesen habe und es nicht gut auszusehen scheint mit dem vorzeitigem Kündigen), ob ich nicht einen Umzug "vortäuschen könnte und einfach sage, dass da schon Internet vorhanden ist und ich keinen neuen Anschluss dort benötige.

Forschen die dann nach ob ich wirklich umgezogen bin oder bestehen die dann drauf, dass ich weiterzahle bis Vertragsende? 
Hat evt. wer Erfahrungen oder nen guten Tipp wie ich da raus komm' oder kann ich das Vorhaben jetz bis März 2014 echt vergessen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2013)

Vortäuschen darfst du jedenfalls nichts da das Betrug ist - das hätte unter Umständen äußerst böse Konsequenzen.

Normalerweise hat man eine 3-Monate Kündigungsfrist, ob das allerdings bereits im ersten Vertragszeitraum (also vor der automatischen Verlängerung) bereits gilt steht in deinem Vertrag drin (Mindestvertragslaufzeit).

Wenn du eine solche unterschrieben hast wirst du den ganzen Zeitraum bezahlen müssen (es sei denn du einigst dich irgendwie mit 1&1, das müssen sie aber freiwillig mitmachen), denn das ist der Grund warum es diese klausel überhaupt gibt.

Höchstwahrscheinlich kannste das Vorhaben also bis März 2014 vergessen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. April 2013)

Die müssen ja nicht wissen dass es vorgetäuscht ist. Man könnte ja sagen, dass man in eine WG ziehen wollte (weniger Mietkosten, Internetkosten blabla..) und es dann doch nicht geklappt hat und man "dummerweise" voreilig wegen Umzug gekündigt hat oder so.
Bis 2014 warten ist schon echt hart :/
Bin schon über 7 Jahre da Kunde und es ist halt ein Vertrag mit 24 Monaten Mindestlaufzeit und dann immer wieder 12 Monate Verlängerung wenn man nicht kündigt. Wenn man 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist hat, heißt das doch theoretisch, dass ich wenns hart auf hart kommt Dezember/Januar die Kündigung rausschicken sollte, ja? Will aber nicht so lange warten müssen verdammt 
Oder hat man "Pluspunkte" als Dauerkunde und sollte es mal auf Kulanz versuchen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2013)

Genau weil sie es nicht wissen ists ja Betrug. Ich kann dir nur raten, das nicht zu tun. Du bist nicht der erste der das versucht, die ISPs kennen diese Maschen und die dich dafür erwartende (vermutliche) Geldstrafe wird wohl weit höher sein als der Tarif für einen jahrelangen Internetanschluss.

Ob man da Pluspunkte hat oder nicht kann ich dir nicht sagen - da wirst du schon 1&1 fragen müssen. Dabei wünsche ich dir viel Glück, denn anders als ein gewisser Marcel Davis in der Glotze glauben machen will scheint es nahezu unmöglich zu sein, einen Servicemensch an die Strippe zu bekommen... probiers aus...


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Du kannst sie auch jetzt schon rausschicken.
Wenn du kündigen willst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2013)

Die haben dafür ein extra Kundencenter (http://hilfe-center.1und1.de/vertra...-c82724/kuendigung-1und1-vertrag-a782339.html).

Du kündigst darin deinen Vertrag und musst das binnen 7 Tagen telefonisch bestätigen - wobei die größte Hürde dabei ist, innerhalb von 7 Tagen ein menschliches Wesen von 1&1 zu erreichen.

Die Person am Telefon wird dir dann erklären wie lange du was zahlen musst oder eine Einigung mit einem langjährigen Kunden treffen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du kannst sie auch jetzt schon rausschicken.
> Wenn du kündigen willst.


Ich kann ja auch sofort über das Control-Panel kündigen. Aber wollte halt mal schauen was es sonst so für Möglichkeiten gibt. Aber wenns nicht anders geht, wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben.
Das mit dem Vortäuschen werd ich auf jeden Fall lassen. Hab das auch nur als letzten Ausweg gesehen und wollte mal Kommentare dazu haben. Dacht mir schon, dass es darauf hinausläuft.

Habe auch gerade eine Nachricht von einem freundlichen User bekommen, der schreibt dass die eine Meldebescheinigung der Stadt haben wollen wenn man einen Umzug angegeben hat. War zwar Telekom, aber das wird bei 1&1 nicht anders sein schätz ich mal.
Als letzten Versuch werd ich mich mal an die wenden und mein möglichstes versuchen.

Danke Euch für Eure Antworten.

Edit//
@Incredible Alk
Werd ich probieren. Danke dafür


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2013)

Früher hat man bei 1&1 mal 100€ und die Kündigung bekommen, wenn man zu viel Traffic gemacht hat. Das geht aber glaub ich nicht mehr. Das haben zu viele gemacht um von 1&1 wegzukommen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. April 2013)

Ja hab ich auf meiner Forschungsreise durchs Netz auch schon gelesen. Aber das war noch zu Zeiten wo die Provider selber Traffic beim Carrier oder so kaufen musste.
Wenns danach gehen würde, hätt ich bestimmt nach zwei Monaten schon 100 Euro bekommen und wäre frei^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Was ist das überhaupt ein Provider, der sogar so viel billiger als 1&1 ist? nicht dass Du da an einen Schrott-Anschluss gerätst... vor allem ist der "versprochene" Speed ohnehin oft nur Schall und Rauch...


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. April 2013)

Jetzt bezahle ich mit meinem alten Vertrag 34.99€ für DSL 16.000.
Würde dann zu Kabel D wechseln, wo es dann eine 100 MBit-Leitung 1 Jahr zum testen für 19.99€ gibt und danach die 32.000er für 29.99€. Also das Doppelte für 5 Euro weniger.


----------

